# Carved Snake



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Spent about 2 hours yesterday straightening the crook in a Carved Snake Walking Cane, yesterday.

The walking cane is approximately 53" tall and is made from a piece of wild cherry.

The snake has 5 coils around the stick.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome! That will make a fine gift for someone.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice work

they seem to be a popular item with you can see the added atraction of the item with that curl in it

.I have also spent some time straightening a shank this mornig used the heat gun, steaming is much quicker need to get a portable gas ring or something for the workshop,already been told dont touch the saucepans .So hopefully a trip to the flea markket /charity shop will come up with something.to use .Dosnt help being outside in a cold wind heating the shank, the other advantage is that you dont have to hold the heat gun and keep moving it backwards a nd fords and turing the shank,just lay it across the pan and leave it for a few mins


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Great work! You keep pumping them out! What's the medallion I can't make it out?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice. Ilike the antler tips on the leather also.


----------

